# My sweet baby! LoVey's ongoing picture thread



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Does she have enough out of cage toys? Oh wait! I don't have them all out. Yup! Time to get back on Amazon for more toys
























🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Happy Budgie Girl ! 💙💙*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's precious


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

*Let me check my shopping list!*
She loves pulling the crinkle paper out and will occasionally bring me a piece. She's such a generous girl!!!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I can relate to all of this 🤣


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Someone just molted her first real feather! She's dropped a few tiny, fluffy ones. They grow up so fast!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Save them and you can fill ornaments with them


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Save them and you can fill ornaments with them
> View attachment 261718


Love it!!! I have tons of craft supplies.I'm thinking about ways to do a memory thing with Vern's feathers. I have his ashes and received a plaster cast of his footprints and beak print. I got an urn jewel. I have to fill it when LoVey is in her cage since she seems to want in on everything I do lol.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I hope I did this right. She's so sweet when I give her cheek rubs 😍!Cheek rubs


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sweet, she really loves it.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> So sweet, she really loves it.


Yes she does! I'm being extra careful since she has several pin feathers, so I stop if she pulls back. I imagine it might feel like rubbing a splinter in the wrong direction. Today I found a couple of her clipped flight feathers. She will be airborne soon!

I scratch on the bedspread and she has to check out what I have. Apparently I'm the foremost expert on everything interesting! I honestly don't know why she's taken to me so strongly. I love her so much it's as if my heart will burst because she fills it so much and I'm sure she feels that love!

Little miss nosey about everything!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

LoVey is going to open a bakery. Cupcakes are her speciality! 🧁 

Cupcakes anyone?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> LoVey is going to open a bakery. Cupcakes are her speciality! 🧁
> 
> Cupcakes anyone?


That's adorable.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

LoVey molted her first tail feather!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

She is so beautiful! I'm noticing her baby bars are starting to fade. I love her so, so much!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*LoVey is such a pretty little girl!*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Silly girl likes to hang upside down when she plays with her toys. She also does upside down girl when she wants to come out and hang with me. Love her bunches!

PS-The little mirrors on one of the toys hasn't caused any problems. I did remove the larger ones when I saw her getting into an argument with herself .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You may find, in time, that the "bird" toy causes issues as well. If LoVey begins feeding it and/or becomes hormonal, you need to remove it.*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *You may find, in time, that the "bird" toy causes issues as well. If LoVey begins feeding it and/or becomes hormonal, you need to remove it.*


Thank you FaeryBee. I will be watching carefully. So far she's plating with it to ring the bell. She seems to love bells. She also likes just making things move around. When I saw her argue with herself in the larger mirror it came out immediately. But wow, it is hard to find bird toys that don't have some kind of mirror these days. I do have a toy with no mirrors and lots of bells. I may move that over there. The little basketball toy has a mirror that she pays no attention to but loves putting the ball in the basket. I have an etching pen. Would using that to remove the reflection aspect while still keeping the shimmer be helpful?


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I gave my girl a salad with carrot, broccoli, seed and pellets. I pretended it was mine and that I was enjoying it immensely. Of course little miss nosey had to get in on the action haha! She is eating her veggies like a good girl!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As long as she plays with the toys (like the basketball toy) without really bothering with the mirrored portion of it then just leave it as is. It's only when the reflective surfaces become the focus of her attention that you need to be concerned.

She looks like she's really enjoying her salad! What a good girl.*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

So far she's not focused on the mirrored portions of the toys. I observe her constantly when I'm home and do have a surveillance camera that I watch while I'm at work. Plus I will be moving things around to prevent her from getting the impression it's a stable environment to lay a clutch.

She is definitely enjoying her salad! She is a handful but a total joy!!!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

LoVey seems to like her new play area. At least she isn't spoiled lol...


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I was trying to get a picture of LoVey playing on her amusement park. Just as I snapped the picture she photo bombed me 😂🤣😂


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

How to get a budgie back in her cage... The potato chip back ploy is working well so far, but I have a feeling she'll eventually figure out I'm tricking her haha.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice move  You should praise her extensively when you put her back in so she starts to see its a good thing and doesn't start trying to evade your tactics  

My girl now gets very flattered and pleased when I put her back in the cage for this reason 😅


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Nice move  You should praise her extensively when you put her back in so she starts to see its a good thing and doesn't start trying to evade your tactics
> 
> My girl now gets very flattered and pleased when I put her back in the cage for this reason 😅


Shed be happiest if she was out all the time. As soon as she's in she gets her veggies and I tell her she's a pretty,, good little girl. But in any case, she'd like to be out 24/7. She's like a mischievous toddler who looks for things to get into. I'm quite sure she has a list tucked under the paper towel at the bottom of her cage of things she wants to get into 🤣! I don't dare leave the room while she's out because she'd follow me out, and there are cats in the other part of the house. She keeps me on my toes all the time, but I love her to pieces!


----------



## Birbz (6 mo ago)

She's just ADORABLE! Never saw a cuter baby girl in my entire life, may she stay healthy and happy forever!^^


----------

